# Indoor Wrestling has to Stop!!!!!!



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh wow! That has never happened to us and my three get wild wrestling sometimes. Worst that has happened is Peaches accidentally biting my bottom while going for Buddys paw.lol, didn't hurt THAT bad. I usually can get them to stop by making that loud "AAAANT" sound. If that doesn't work they get a time out, put outside, then they cry at the door till I let them in and they go lay down. Good luck. I know I'm not much help but will check back for better advice from others.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not much help either, but I saw this thread and for some reason just knew it was you. Wasn't expecting pictures of a hole in the wall though.... sorry to hear that 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh boy, that is one big hole! Who'da thought a sweet fluffy pair of goldens would do something like that? :doh: I don't have advice, just sympathy!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ouch! Who has a dent in their head now?


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Ouch! Who has a dent in their head now?


 
LOL, actually I think it was her butt that did it!!!! Hopefully one of my sons have some sheetrock at work and can bring a 2x2 piece home!!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Holy Cow! That's quite a hole! I'd be pissed too! I don't really have any experience to share that would help though. Does it just start out of nowhere? Just wondering if it's possible to stop it before it escalates with crate time? Or babygate them in somewhere? Sorry, don't have much to offer....just throwing some things out there.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

PeanutsMom said:


> Oh wow! That has never happened to us and my three get wild wrestling sometimes. Worst that has happened is Peaches accidentally biting my bottom while going for Buddys paw.lol, didn't hurt THAT bad. I usually can get them to stop by making that loud "AAAANT" sound. If that doesn't work they get a time out, put outside, then they cry at the door till I let them in and they go lay down. Good luck. I know I'm not much help but will check back for better advice from others.


lMAO, I'm sorry Shelly but the image of Peaches biting your butt instead of a paw just struck me funny. I'm glad it really didnt hurt that badly. 
Unfortunately, I can't just put them out side to cool down, they have to go on leashes, which some days just adds to the confusion.
The other day, I had them out walking down the cul de sac and they decided they were going to start in the middle of the street. They managed to wrap me up in the leashes along with each other. Thank God, there were no cars coming at the time!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, that's quite a big hole, so sorry. I'm no help mine wrestle like that I just let them run in the back yard.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow!!! What a hole!!!

Is your yard fenced in? When mine don't know when it's time to quit I tell them to "take it outside". If they continue when they come in I will tether the "trouble maker" to me with a leash for around 5 min and then once the "trouble maker" (sometimes Sasha and sometimes Nash) has calmed down everyone else calms down too. I know this will pass because already Jack and Biscuit don't wrestle nearly as much as they did last year (Jack is almost 3 and Biscuit is 2-1/2). Nash and Sasha are around the same age so they are at the same playfullness as each other.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow ..even my crew hasnt done that... and trust me they wrestle all the time in the house...


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Dang, that's quite impressive. :eyecrazy: Never happened here (crossing fingers) during the bitey face sessions. The only thing I can think of to avoid it inside is to be on the lookout for subtle signs they are going to start something and to find a distractor. 

If it works well, they will have you trained in no time to give them a couple of marrow bones daily. "Look, Hailey, I am going to twitch my ears this way; you're going to give me a play bow and voilà... a yummy bone". 

No solution for the outside other than walk them separately but that's a pain.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

cham said:


> lMAO, I'm sorry Shelly but the image of Peaches biting your butt instead of a paw just struck me funny. I'm glad it really didnt hurt that badly.
> Unfortunately, I can't just put them out side to cool down, they have to go on leashes, which some days just adds to the confusion.
> The other day, I had them out walking down the cul de sac and they decided they were going to start in the middle of the street. They managed to wrap me up in the leashes along with each other. Thank God, there were no cars coming at the time!


It's ok it really was funny. She knew she bit me and paused immediately to see if I was angry. Thank goodness they don't bite each other very hard.lol
Without the fenced in yard to make them cool off I'm not sure what I'd do:doh:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

When mine start to go at it like that inside, I put on my gruff voice and say CHILL, they both quite right down, lol. Ours isn't pent up energy either, they just love to wrestle constantly, lol. Every now and then Jax will get crated for it, when MaeMae chills, and he's right back at her taunting n barking up a storm, lol :doh:


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry, no suggestions. Mine love to wrestle too but the worst they have done is tipped over the recliner. That is an impressive hole, I don't blame you for being upset.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

No suggestions here either, sorry. Mine wrestle a lot in the house, but wow, never anything that banged up the walls. 

Are they crate trained? When they get wrestling real bad would it be possible to give them a 'time out' until they settle?


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Hailey was crate trained originally but we put her crate away when we had the new floors put down in the kitchen and dining room, she never used it anymore anyway, and we never used one for Mitch. As a rescue, I don't know if he ever was crate trained. He didn't use one when I got him or at the foster mom's.
We did bring the crate out after her surgery in January, thinking she might use it and like it, but she wouldnt even go into it.
Sooooo looks like I'm going be gating one in the kitchen when they start up again... and looks like once the hole is patched I will be painting...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Hole-y Crap - that is one big hole! <pun intended!!>


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That was one big wrestling move to have a butt put a hole in the wall. Maybe you should sign them up for the WWE and make them pay for the hole. Hopefully they learned something by that and it will be less wild. Mine have never done that before but Beau did chew a hole in our sheetrock about that size thru to the bathroom. Luckily he didnt hit any water lines.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, cham, I'm sorry to laugh at your plight, but it's just really too funny! There is hope for my Chessie. She hasn't put any holes in the wall, yet. She has chewed up some things that made me very, very sad, but no holes in the wall, yet. Now if you'd like to hear about the holes my boys put in the walls while growing up, well, that's a different story.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> That was one big wrestling move to have a butt put a hole in the wall. Maybe you should sign them up for the WWE and make them pay for the hole. Hopefully they learned something by that and it will be less wild. Mine have never done that before but Beau did chew a hole in our sheetrock about that size thru to the bathroom. Luckily he didnt hit any water lines.


oh well that is old hat for hailey, as a puppy she chewed holes in my dining room wall, a wall by the backdoor, under a window in my living room along with the woodwork on one window (same window actually), she tore the vinyl flooring up in the kitchen ( which is why I got the new aforementioned floors)
She was a champion chewer as a puppy, you name it she chewed it. A pair of glasses, a gift card (plastic) her AKC papers, she has had blue fur at times because of the bic pens she has eaten, Lordy I can't even remember all the naughty things she did. This is why she ended up in day care. I was working full time and she was bored.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

OMG nancy that is one heck of a dent..LOL I thought my kids got wild in the house!!!!!!! Holey cow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Leashes. If you can, have both leashed and you and someone else in your family each pick a seat and you each sit on one of the leashes. You allow enough room for the dogs to turn around and lie down and no more. You don't talk to them, touch them, etc. You just sit quietly and on the leash - they can't go anywhere. Eventually (probably faster than you think) they will settle. The key is NO interaction whatsoever between you and the dogs. 

If it's just me home I will take the one dog who is most rambunctious and do this. The calm seems to spread!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow - either you have some very weak walls, or that wrestling is way too serious! I've never heard of dogs doing that in play.

I personally have a zero tolorance policy for wrestling in the house. Period. And even outside, I don't much care for it and have taught my own dogs to prefer chase and tug games to wrestle games. Since they're used to wrestling, you'll likely have to physically separate them at the first sign of escalation; x-pen, baby gate or even just tethering each dog to the opposite end of the sofa with their own bone to chew, etc. When they're playing, make sure there are toys around so they have something else to do and encourage the use of the toys. Be super bossy on "on them" the instant you see them think about wrestling. Stick with it, it will take months of management to change such an established play style.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Ace and Jake wrestle constantly. I usually worry when I don’t hear the loud “thumps”, “bumps”, or “growls” cause that usually means they are chewing on something. It is usually just the bitey face thing but occasionally they can escalate into a full blown game of “Run & Tackle”. That has knocked over some things in the house (including people) so when that starts up I get out the tennis ball. If I toss it into the other room they stop chasing each other and start retrieving. I then usually end up throwing the ball or balls for 10 or 15 minutes but the destructive “Run & Tackle” is pretty much forgotten.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

when my two get wrestling and growling a little too much (all in good fun for them) I whistle!! Just a little whistle will get them cocking their heads to the side and running towards me to lick me all over... give it a try... it may work!!! Sorry about your wall... that's insane!!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

WOW.. I just caught this thread and can't believe the hole in the wall! I'd be so upset!!!! I was thinking.. time-outs in crates maybe. IF not crates... I think i'd time-out them in separate rooms when they start wrestling. Sadly, if it was me I might be looking at rearranging my living room to put a couch in front of the hole for a while!


Tiffany


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My guys stop the minute I yell. Have you tried blowing a whistle, using compressed air, or throwing something to the floor that makes a "big" noise?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

eeks Nancy thats a HOLE! I have two that play ruff, and get the zoomies outdoors thankfully...a firm GRRRRRR enough, tooo rough, usually does the trick. It would be pretty hard to time-out without crates or a yard even....I sympathize....heck just hang a picture over it!!!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

*Chapter 2 Demolition*

Hmmm What else can they do? Well, I'll tell ya. 2 days after we had the new carpet put down, my son was playing with Hailey on the floor, and her collar buckle got caught on the new carpet, and unraveled at least a 12 inch string. :doh:Now I have to figure out how repair it. It was woven so tightly that the space is only about 2-3, so I have to try to reweave it using Elmers glue!!!! Any one want a couple of dogs, and a 22 year old? I will just send 'em! At least until I feel well enought to care!!!!gggggrrrr 

Nancy


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh no!!!!! Not the new carpet!!!!

My 19 year old daughter might be interested in the 22 year old son : But we are on doggie overload here right now 


Tiffany


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

> Any one want a couple of dogs, and a 22 year old? I will just send 'em! At least until I feel well enought to care!!!!gggggrrrr


 For clarification purposes is 22 any better than 20 cause if not...... I'll just take Hailey and Mitch LOL.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Lady Di said:


> For clarification purposes is 22 any better than 20 cause if not...... I'll just take Hailey and Mitch LOL.


Hmmm no longer legally responsible for them? Wouldn't be so bad if they would just use their brains for something other than putting their baseball caps on.


----------

